# need friends



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*hi everyone, Iam egyptian living and working in dubai, i cam here 3 months ago, and i have no friends here, i feel so lonely here, i wish to have friends from any nationality, boys or girls, from any age, iam 31, and iam single, my name is WALID.
i wish to have many friends through this web site.
thank you.*


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Boy or girl? Err.. pedo bear in Dubai?


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

gforce23 said:


> Boy or girl? Err.. pedo bear in Dubai?


dont quote me on this but some ppl sound weird/perv/pedo when actually they just aint darn with da lingo if yo catchey me drift.... but u do ave to be careful/while not assumin/not that are/but you know waht i mean.


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi...
I lived in Abu Dhabi for four years...there's no way you will be lonely for long. Try going out to the malls...or even join facebook on the computer...there are lotsa sites for people living in the UAE.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hamartia

What happened to the American girlfriend? Are you no longer together?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Hamartia
> 
> What happened to the American girlfriend? Are you no longer together?
> 
> -



PMSL

You're in form today Elph....


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*we still together*

*yes ELPH, we still together, but she still there and iam still here in dubai, we cannot be together, she will not be able to come to dubai coz she got good job in USA, and i cannot go to USA coz you know how hard it is, i wish she can find better job in dubai, or i can go there, last thing she suggested that we go live in Mexico, go there make small business, and live there for a while, i want to, but still have problem with getting mexico visa, any advice to help me with that?
when i asked for friends i asked only for friends no more, coz i feel so lonely here, 
and this feel increase when i talk to my girlfriend in the phone or on the net, i feel more lonely, and in fact, i hate dubai, everything here is artificial, nothing is natural, and life here is boring, only malls here and nothing more.
anyway, wish to hear from you soon.*


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hamartia said:


> *yes ELPH, we still together, but she still there and iam still here in dubai, we cannot be together, she will not be able to come to dubai coz she got good job in USA, and i cannot go to USA coz you know how hard it is, i wish she can find better job in dubai, or i can go there, last thing she suggested that we go live in Mexico, go there make small business, and live there for a while, i want to, but still have problem with getting mexico visa, any advice to help me with that?
> when i asked for friends i asked only for friends no more, coz i feel so lonely here,
> and this feel increase when i talk to my girlfriend in the phone or on the net, i feel more lonely, and in fact, i hate dubai, everything here is artificial, nothing is natural, and life here is boring, only malls here and nothing more.
> anyway, wish to hear from you soon.*


hi, 

so sorry to hear you're having a crap time.

as you know, we organise evenings out every week, maybe you would like to join us some day? at least will give u a distraction and you may end up making a friend or two.

As for your idea of going to Mexico, sorry to rain on your parade but is impossible to get a residence visa for Mexico unless you have a job. Otherwise you will be on visit visas and will need to exit every 3 months and come back at the risk of eventually being deported. Also to legally own and operate a business there you need a mexican business partner that will have 51% ownership of your business. Oh, it sounds lots like Dubai... except is not 

Oh well, cheer up, hope you and your girl can work out a solution.

Izzy


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*thank you dizzy for your reply, its very nice of you, in fact, about mexico, i don't care where to go as long i will be with my girlfriend, here, there, anywhere, no problem with me, i want to be with her anywhere, the thing that we need to go to mexico for a while is to make some money and then go to egypt or usa, she wants to live in egypt and so am i, but we need to have some money to settle down in egypt, and she can find this mexican partner coz she knows some friends in mexico, and about the visa, i have contacted an immigration lawyer there and he told me that he can change my visa to residence visa, but i have to get tourist visa first and then i can change it there.
believe me dizzy, i don't want all this headache, visas, immigration, problems, mexico, usa, all this is really headache, me and my girlfriend really want each other so much, if could find her a job here it will be great, coz she cannot risk and come without an offer, she has kids, and i don't want the kids to get uncomfortable here, so that's why iam trying to go there, coz iam alone, one, but she has three kids, why she has to move from a place to another and lose her job for me, i don't want her to lose anything for me, but i don't care to lose everything for her, coz she is all i have.
sorry, thank you for your reply.*


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Err.. could you please go easy on the rainbow of colors?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well knowing some people in mexico is one thing. having them become legally involved in a business venture is different.

Also you both need to speak spanish in order to get jobs and do business there. 

I am happy you are in love and motivated but Mexico sounds more like a headache than a solution to your problem.

How about you staying in Dubai and saving money and then having her join you in Egypt? Also you will need the approval of the fathers kids to take them out of the country


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*ok dizzy, first, she speaks spanish fluently and so the kids coz their father was mexican, second, she already has his approval after he took some money from her of course for that, as he was taking money from her for everything, for giving her divorce for not bothering her from day to another, he is so greedy, even his kids hate him, anyway, she has no problem in going to mexico, one more thing is that her aunt's husband is mexican too but he works in the American government, and he has house there for vacation where we will live inshallah if we went there, and he has some contacts there also, so technically she has no problem to go there, and she can get the air tickets very cheap also, that's why she suggested Mexico to me, but iam still afraid to apply for the visa , iam afraid i maybe rejected, i don't know why, since 9/11 and the whole world hate arabs and muslims, i don't know why, we didn't blow the two towers, we didn't kill any innocent, why we take the guilt of one man or few men, why we get bad treatment if we go anywhere, you know, in USA, alot of people are illegal, most are mexicans, and her husband was one of them, he tortured her, made her life a hell, she tried to kill herself to get rid of him, and these are the kind of people in USA, in our religion we never kill innocent people, its great sin to kill a human being without right, only in war we kill, and not any war, only when someone attack us or take our lands, otherwise god forbid to kill for any purpose, our religion call for peace, for forgiving, not for killing, why people misunderstand that, coz they don't know islam well.
now, i feel afraid to apply to any visa, i don't want to be illegal in any country, i want to live in peace with the woman i love, but it seems hard these days.
anyway, sorry again for taking you away from the main subject, and thank you for your kind replies. *


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hamartia said:


> *ok dizzy, first, she speaks spanish fluently and so the kids coz their father was mexican, second, she already has his approval after he took some money from her of course for that, as he was taking money from her for everything, for giving her divorce for not bothering her from day to another, he is so greedy, even his kids hate him, anyway, she has no problem in going to mexico, one more thing is that her aunt's husband is mexican too but he works in the American government, and he has house there for vacation where we will live inshallah if we went there, and he has some contacts there also, so technically she has no problem to go there, and she can get the air tickets very cheap also, that's why she suggested Mexico to me, but iam still afraid to apply for the visa , iam afraid i maybe rejected, i don't know why, since 9/11 and the whole world hate arabs and muslims, i don't know why, we didn't blow the two towers, we didn't kill any innocent, why we take the guilt of one man or few men, why we get bad treatment if we go anywhere, you know, in USA, alot of people are illegal, most are mexicans, and her husband was one of them, he tortured her, made her life a hell, she tried to kill herself to get rid of him, and these are the kind of people in USA, in our religion we never kill innocent people, its great sin to kill a human being without right, only in war we kill, and not any war, only when someone attack us or take our lands, otherwise god forbid to kill for any purpose, our religion call for peace, for forgiving, not for killing, why people misunderstand that, coz they don't know islam well.
> now, i feel afraid to apply to any visa, i don't want to be illegal in any country, i want to live in peace with the woman i love, but it seems hard these days.
> anyway, sorry again for taking you away from the main subject, and thank you for your kind replies. *


well then i guess you could apply for a tourist visa and go there as a tourist, however at some point you will need to learn spanish to get you around, and so you can find a job so you can change your status from tourist to resident. Do you speak any spanish at all? And also, what kind of professional background do you have? What guarantees do you have from this lawyer that he will be able to convert your FM1 (tourist status) to an FM3 (resident status)?


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*ok, my girlfriend started to teach me spanish, and i guess as soon we be together inshallah i will be able to learn fast, and iam an accountant, professional accountant, i worked as a senior accountant in egypt and in dubai, but now iam working in sales position coz no company comes to egypt to get accountants, they need only sales, but my first time in dubai i worked as an accountant in retail company, i was lucky to find it and unlucky coz they offered me very low salary then for an accountant, anyway, this lawyer told me that in order to get FM3 visa i have to be in the country in tourist visa, and i don't think he lie to me coz what he will get from lying, and if he want to trick he could have said to me that he can do it and asked me to send him money, right? but anyway, he said its easy process and even the fees for it not high.
i guess you have good information about that, can you talk to me on my mail i would like to know more, my mail is : [email protected] 
iam on this mail now. thank you for your help.*


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hamartia said:


> *ok, my girlfriend started to teach me spanish, and i guess as soon we be together inshallah i will be able to learn fast, and iam an accountant, professional accountant, i worked as a senior accountant in egypt and in dubai, but now iam working in sales position coz no company comes to egypt to get accountants, they need only sales, but my first time in dubai i worked as an accountant in retail company, i was lucky to find it and unlucky coz they offered me very low salary then for an accountant, anyway, this lawyer told me that in order to get FM3 visa i have to be in the country in tourist visa, and i don't think he lie to me coz what he will get from lying, and if he want to trick he could have said to me that he can do it and asked me to send him money, right? but anyway, he said its easy process and even the fees for it not high.
> i guess you have good information about that, can you talk to me on my mail i would like to know more, my mail is : [email protected]
> iam on this mail now. thank you for your help.*


yes you do need to enter on a FM1 and then convert to FM3. To avoid any possible confusion why don't you just show up at the Mexico Consulate in Dubai and let them answer all your questions about the FM3? Maybe I am thinking is too hard to obtain an FM3 (because it used to be near impossible a few years ago unless a company was applying for you, as all FM3 were tied to employment or owning property), but things may be different now.

Call them and make an appointment so they can clarify your questions. If the person at the reception desk is not very hepful, then ask to speak directly with the Vice Consul. 

The contact information for the Mexican Consulate in Dubai is:

23 B Street, Villa 47,
Al Safa 2
P.O. Box 212717 Dubai, U.A.E.
Open hours: 09:00 a 17:00 hrs.
Phone: ( 9714) 394-5510

Good luck


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*thank you dizzy, i have contacted the embassy before and they gave me all information, but what fears me that they said that they cannot give me decision in the same day if i can get the visa or not, they said that my documents should go to mexico for two weeks then they will give me decision, i don't know why, and in the information they sent i have found that some nationalities need special permit and that will take around 20 days, among them the egyptians, but anyway, as you said i have to go and try, i just feel that if i didn't get this visa i will lose my life, iam not ready for another shock in life, this woman is all i want from this cruel life, and its not easy, sometimes i wish that she wasn't American, but it's fate, i just didn't want things to become difficult.
please wish me luck.*


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hamartia said:


> *thank you dizzy, i have contacted the embassy before and they gave me all information, but what fears me that they said that they cannot give me decision in the same day if i can get the visa or not, they said that my documents should go to mexico for two weeks then they will give me decision, i don't know why, and in the information they sent i have found that some nationalities need special permit and that will take around 20 days, among them the egyptians, but anyway, as you said i have to go and try, i just feel that if i didn't get this visa i will lose my life, iam not ready for another shock in life, this woman is all i want from this cruel life, and its not easy, sometimes i wish that she wasn't American, but it's fate, i just didn't want things to become difficult.
> please wish me luck.*


yeh let them send the documents and wait for a couple of weeks to see what they say... I mean, if you are serious about going to MX you'll have to do this at some point anyway! And is better to know sooner rather than later if MX is an option for you or not.

Wish you and your lady all the best.


----------



## rahimmd (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Walid

so sorry to hear that you were alone over there.... what are u doing in Dubai??


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi rahimmd, thank you for the reply, i work as sales in dubai, in alfuttaim group of companies, but in fact iam accountant and it is the first time i work as sales, and to be honest, its not fun.


----------



## rahimmd (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Hamartia

I am also looking friend those who are in Dubai, I have gone through this threat about u. Accountant profesion to Sales, I think u can adapt this field, BTW, if my plan to Dubai successfuly, hopefully 2009, I will moving to Dubai, so where u staying right now?? international City?? or out of city area.

Thank


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

hi rahimmd, yes i stay in international city in dubai, if you need my contact number its xxxxxxx , when you plan to come to dubai? and what profession you seek to work? for me i don't like sales, specially my current job, and in fact no future in this job, but in acounting its much better, i plan to take CMA course inshallah to add more to my acounting knowledge .
anyway, i wish you good luck in dubai, its not pretty place, but full of opportunities.


----------



## rahimmd (Dec 25, 2008)

hamartia said:


> hi rahimmd, yes i stay in international city in dubai, if you need my contact number its xxxxxxxxxx , when you plan to come to dubai? and what profession you seek to work? for me i don't like sales, specially my current job, and in fact no future in this job, but in acounting its much better, i plan to take CMA course inshallah to add more to my acounting knowledge .
> anyway, i wish you good luck in dubai, its not pretty place, but full of opportunities.


Hi Hamartia

Nice to hear from you, Happy new muharram....
Actually, I am working as a Senior Engineer, expertise in FTTH design & planning for optical fiber network.Engineering profession based. Now, I am still nego with recruitment agency in Dubai for new roles, so, initially they had reviewed my CV and in principal meet their requirement and asking to submit salary required. I have to come out the details salary package that to be offered by this Monday. Now, I am serching from this forum for details and better understanding cost of living in dubai since last 2 days, maybe you can give some latest info, if u don't mind. BTW, thank for contact, if I were in Dubai, maybe we can have a cup of arabic coffee soon....


----------

